# Grease.



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

What kind of grease do I buy for deWalt corded screwgun. Thanks


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Ive heard they recommend MolyKote (BR-2) . But probably any good wheel bearing grease will be better than nothing. That drywall dust dries up screwgun grease pretty quickly and wears the guns down if you don't grease them.


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks for the advice man. Greased them up. And they are working like a charm. My wireless deWalt was chirping. Not a good sign.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

I've never greased my guns before and your not wrong they do scream somtime lol .I've just always run them to death. Hilti cordless last a lot of years always get my $ worth I want to try that new Dewalt cordless it's so light I hope they hold up what do you grease on the gun guys?


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> I've never greased my guns before and your not wrong they do scream somtime lol .I've just always run them to death. Hilti cordless last a lot of years always get my $ worth I want to try that new Dewalt cordless it's so light I hope they hold up what do you grease on the gun guys?


The clutches. I've always just used moly sulfide that's been in my garage for at least 30 years. Same for rock cart wheels. People love my 50 year old cart because it is smooth.


----------

